

Instantly view semantic image data with a cloud-based media library - nadavs
http://cloudinary.com/blog/instantly_view_semantic_image_data_with_a_cloud_based_media_library

======
nadavs
Semantic image data now available through Cloudinary’s Media Library UI.
Details include the image’s respective Exif, IPTC, and XMP metadata as well as
color data, that is automatically extracted. The Media Library UI now also
automatically indicates face coordinates, where a single face or multiple
faces are automatically detected.

